

Honda’s New Electric Car Includes a Robotic Unicycle - bastian
http://gas2.org/2009/10/06/hondas-new-electric-car-includes-a-robotic-unicycle/

======
biohacker42
What is it with this unicycle from Honda, it's popping up all over the net,
over and over and over again, several times here too. It's just plain silly,
it's not going to be very popular and it's not a technological or scientific
breakthrough. At best you can describe it as whimsical and fun.

And yet it keeps coming up, does Honda have an army of digital pimps, or does
this just touch everyone's OMGWTFBBQ! bone?

